# Coming back with a problem..



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Guys, I hope you remember me.. I gave up for a while and had become more wanting a horse which got turned down.. No surprise but I still love them.  I have had a deal with my sister last night which is the fact if I keep my grades up..( A's, B's and sliding with one C) Then I can get one in the summer for my 16th birthday which is pretty great! But the problem is My boyfriend that I have been with for two years now.. He doesnt like the idea. Of course I told him its a part of who I am and he know that and cant change it, He said he didnt want to change it but he doesnt want to be around if I do get one.. I am just asking the wives and husbands out there how you talked your spouse into atleast living with it... Thank you for helping. :?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Can I ask why he's so against you having one?
Also, is he living with you? If not, then when he visits, just don't go into the room where the hedgie is.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

My roommates were all on board for me getting a hedgie but they knew nothing about them. Then came the day I brought Marvin home. Let's just say they hate him, they think he's messy and smelly because he poops everywhere when he's out of his cage. He has quilled them pretty bad sometimes and has bitten them (don't prep dinner and then handle without washing hands, he thought they'd be tasty). They no longer want anything to do with him and they're frankly afraid of him. It's an understood house rule that he can live here but he must stay in my room and I don't bring him out of my room other than for the occasional bath when no one is home. I had to ask one of my roommates to watch the cage temp the other day and he'd completely forgotten I still had Marvin :lol: . 

I would say if he doesn't like the hedgehog than he doesn't have to handle or care for it. They are much less work than a horse, trust me. I ride in Regionals and Nationals every year and the work that goes in takes an insane amount of time. As soon as the snow melts my boyfriend knows he'll only be seeing me once a month unless he wants to spend the day at the barn ha.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

No, he doesnt live with me but its close to it..  and I asked him to just try once but if not he doesnt have to go in the room and he is a little confusing lol. He wants to go with me when i go... He is silly but Yeah... Thank you and Horses do take a lot of time and care but the are my 2nd favorite animal... When I ran on my old horse it was like magic.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

He's been your boyfriend for 2 years and you're only 15? I would be very careful with a boyfriend who is trying to tell you what you should or shouldn't do.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

tali_luvs_hedgies said:


> No, he doesnt live with me but its close to it..  and I asked him to just try once but if not he doesnt have to go in the room and he is a little confusing lol. He wants to go with me when i go... He is silly but Yeah... Thank you and Horses do take a lot of time and care but the are my 2nd favorite animal... When I ran on my old horse it was like magic.


Maybe it's the cold meds, and I'm not understanding...but are we talking about a horse or a hedgehog?

Either way, you are both young and no one you are dating (at any age) should be able to dictate what you want in your life. If you want a horse/ hedgehog, do it for yourself...don't ever try and please someone else if it leaves you unhappy.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

He was not telling me what I could and couldnt do. He just was telling me he wanted nothing to do with it but I got him to like the idea in a way. WE were talking abpout hedgies then got changed to horses.. sorry but Thank you for the help.


----------

